# Tumbles Kidded - fluff pics posted



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tumbles kidded with twin mini nubian doelings this afternoon. She is being a booger of a mother, but we will work with her.

More pics to come - but here are a couple


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

:stars: They are SO adorable and they have great coloring hope Tumbles gets it together for you. Congratulations


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

They are so cute!! It was great to see the kidding


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Awww...they are cute! Congrats! But where are those spots we ordered?? Hehe...they are cute either way.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!*

Allison...They are adorable!!!! My goodness, the dark baby is marked amazingly like their daddy! I hope Tumbles takes to them soon :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

I really like the dark one. Good luck with momma, The 2 does I had this year had never raised their kids and for one of them this was her 4th pregnancy the other it was just her 2nd. The last owners practiced CAE provention but didnt have it. I was worried but they caught on.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Aren't they something!? Congrats!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

*CONGRATS*
:wahoo: 
Baby goats are so cute. Great pics
Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Thank you all! Yah - tumbles still won't hold still for them. Will kind of sniff at them when she sees them next to her, but that is the extent of it. They are looking to try and nurse though and I think once they get older and more aggressive they will bully her a bit and take what they want.

It does look like the light colored one MIGHT have some grey moonspots on her back half. Took her in the light and it looked like it - however the camera battery was dead - but tomorrow I will get fluffy picsd


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Aw! Adorable babies!! I was getting ready to say that it looks like the white one has some spots coming in on the dark part of her rump and some on her shoulder. They are both beautiful!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

very cute!
hope tumbles helps you out with those kiddos.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

awww...how adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

They are ADORABLE! I love how they are like night and day - one light and one dark! Very lovely coloring! 
I hope mama comes around soon!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Awww they are adorable! That last picture posted of the light girl you can see a few grey spots on her shoulder and rump. They are both just gorgeous. CONGRATS


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Here are a couple pics that OhCee took and texted to me!! She got Tumbles to let them nurse without freaking out again and said that once she let them back in the stall she actually stood for them - WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Gosh darn they are cute!! Their ears look really good too for first gen. I love the black one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

ADORABLE!!! Looks like mama is gonna do the right thing too :clap:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Haha! Yep they're super cute lil girls! Soooo happy that Tumbles pulled out of the "What the heck are THOSE??" phase!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

adorable..........congrats :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tumbles Kidded - pics*

Here are some fluffy pics from tonight - I LOVE my roaned girl - like I need ANOTHER goat - LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwwww


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, the little black one is sold!! Woo hoo - she is going to the same home as Fireman, the wether mini nubian from FireCracker.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on the sale! That is great!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations!!! They are both stunning but I am impartial to your roaned also, just sayin :wink: Glad mom came around and looks to be doing well with them nursing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - something about moonspots just strikes my fancy!!

Tumbles is doing great and so are the kiddos! They are starting to jump around and want to play with the other babies. It is adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are precious! OMG I love your little roan doeling! Her markings are really pretty!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well was out milking this morning and checked on Tumbles and kiddos (first night out with the herd) and wouldn't you know, the little black girls' ears are airplaning out -grrrrrr - oh well. But my roaned girls' ears are still pendulous - woo hoo!

These kids are so much fun!


----------

